# Slate, anyone tried to break up a large piece?



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

Does anyone know how hard it is to break up a large pieceof Slate (not shale) ? Can you do it with a hammer? Why do I ask this? You can go to a building supply store and get 14 inch X 14 inch X 1 inch pieces of slate for $5.25. If I can just figure out whether it will be easy to break apart


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I think you could do it pretty easily but I have no experience with slate that thick.


----------



## MiteyWitey (Oct 30, 2009)

if you use a masonry hammer you can chip away and break it, but I've never done it with 1" thick stuff.

I got a bunch of pieces from the local rockyard/landscape supplier for $.15 a lb


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

I asked whether they had any broken rocks but no such luck, just gotta get a big sledgehammer I guess :lol:


----------



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

> I got a bunch of pieces from the local rockyard/landscape supplier for $.15 a lb


Thats how I got mine! 

I've broken up a few 1" pieces, and it's not hard at all but sometimes it brakes up into square pieces, but that also may just be the pieces that I had. :?

Good luck! :wink:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The edges would be pretty sharp that way.


----------



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

Use a metal file to dull the edges. :wink:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Standard practice with breaking most masonry would be to score it along the line where you want the break. You will not get exactly what you want so be resigned to that. The deeper the score the more likely to break correctly. You can score it with repeated small chipping with a chisel, old screwdriver, etc. but the least labor is if you have a skilsaw with a masonry blade. With a power tool, you can go as deep as the blade will let you, cutting totally through if you like. The masonry blades are pretty cheap if you have the saw. Which ever way you go it will help to place the slate on two blocks so that the scoreline is between the blocks and tap along the line gently at first and then with more force if needed. A lot of it will depend on the type/quality of slate. Don't start with trying to crush it. It may just do that. You can always put on more force but once you've splattered it there is no coming back. :roll:


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks *PfunMo* :thumb:


----------



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree with *TKC747*!


----------



## iCichlid (Sep 21, 2009)

And remember, don't do this near your tank! one little flying pebble could cause a disaster!


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

ye i did it. Just make a weak point by hammering and chiseeling a line. then grab the rock and hit it hard against the road and it will crack where the weak point is


----------



## scales77oi (Apr 17, 2009)

i got an 1/8" masonry bit and drilled holes in a line the way i wanted it to break, i then used a flathead screwdriver (or old chisel) and hammer to break it.... worked great.


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

Slam it on a hard surface, outside. Wear safety glasses. Rub the broken edges on a rock or something to smooth out the sharp edges.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

this stuf kinda makes me laugh, i have broken chunks of rocks off of formations with a hammer, you should easily be able to break up slate with a hammer, it's relatively weak for a rock


----------



## 6footer (Dec 19, 2009)

either use an angle grinder with a diamond blade to cut all the way through or use it to score a line then place a brick or rock underneath oneside of the slate so one edge of the slate is on the ground and the other end is suspended ( making it diagonal) then smashing it with a sledge hammer or hammer. you can do this method without scoring it. for a more natural looking break.
remember you use an angle grinder to use it outside as it creates dust. also eye goggles for safety


----------



## AaronAllan (Jan 8, 2010)

I had the same problem the other night. I was trying to break up some Utah red slate, which is unusually strong. A case of beer and a couple hours later I found that putting a river rock on my driveway and slamming the bajeezes out of the slate it broke into perfect sizes for my tank, hammers didnt do much, then again I didnt have a rock hammer.


----------

